# 2002 Kia Rio Transmission Problem



## Chris007 (Nov 13, 2008)

We just had a major tranny failure with the codes P0731 (A/T gear 1 improper gear ratio), P0734 (A/T gear 4 improper gear ratio) and P1743 (torque converter clutch selonoid valve open or short)shown as faults. I have spoken with two different transmission shops and they are both estimating $2500.00 each for a repair. Before I consider this option, I'd like an explanation as to what these may mean, and if in fact they are indicative of a complete failure, needing a replacement. The car is barely worth more than that.

I appreciate any help.


----------



## nawaf salah (Sep 16, 2010)

What is the solution to this problem p0734


----------

